# Follie Size? Has anyone ever had this....



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi, hope you can help me. 

Today is cd 20 and I have been injecting menopur since cd 7 - yet my follies are still small. Is there any hope for this cycle? Why are they so late? I usually O ok on my own - so I am wondering if  this just  happens to be an anov cycle (just my luck to begin an IUI during this one!!) 

The doc has upped my dose of menopur and still seems hopeful. I guess it just seems weird to me as usually this would be the 2ww, as af is due on Thursday next and I am usually bang on every 28 days.  

Really hope that someone can give me some info (either negative or positive). I would love to hear if this has happened to anyone else!!

Thanks

+++++++++++thoughts

Leah


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Had 1st iui this month, on 2ww, test 9th feb - having clomid, scan was on the fri, iui mon - scan showed follies only 15mm, had clomid in summer and were always 25+mm!! So annoying, however, didn't get BFP when they were big so maybe a good thing?! Reading this site makes me realise how much luck is involved, seems more important than science!
Hope it all goes well, I'm not holding my breath, will test on weds but feel like AF on way.
Jess


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Leah, it may be as you said that this happens to be a cycle you won't ovulate on. I would expect them to call a halt to the cycle on next scan if still on joy.

Ruth


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

hi,
just to say don't give up hope,
I had my first iui in November last year. It took me 4 weeks and 2 days to get follies to 16mm.
If your clinic do abandon this cycle there is still hope as this iui has only taken 15 days to get follies to 20mm.
Good luck.


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks, Jess, Ruth and Lily. I really appreciate the replies. I just hope they don't abandon the cycle - I'll be very  upset. It's not just the 
emotional aspect but also  the money -  it's costing an absolute fortune.

Anyway thank-you. Wishing all of you the very best.

Leah


----------

